

Ask HN: Is it still relevant to send you website to DMOZ - fffrad

I rarely if ever hear people suggesting dmoz.org anymore. It used to be the craze when I was getting started in web development and SEO<p>Did dmoz become irrelevant? Do you even go to dmoz ever? Are search engines not considering its weight anymore?
======
nperez
I would vote that it is not relevant. Maybe someone has information that I
don't which would sway my view, but I doubt search engines rely on it anymore
and nobody uses web directories anymore.

------
MichaelCrawford
I'm not so sure it's actually irrelevant, however it had been two or three
months since I submitted a site that I'm working on, and it hasn't been added
yet.

